# ? about importation options.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey all,
Is there any other FULLY legal way to get a Skyline in the U.S. other than MotoRex? If so what is the cost??


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

At this point no. Motorex is the only game in town. They stepped up and spent the money to do all of the EPA and DOT testing. They had to crash test 3 cars to pass all of the tests.

If you do your research on what it would cost to try and do it yourself, you will see that it is not that bad. What else can you buy for the same money that is this unique?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo Skyline ,

Thanks fot the reply. I ah e done some research and have come up with the fact that the price MotoRex is asking is reasonable. I was jsut wondering if I had missed something.
BTW does the Skyline live up to the hype?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Heres a list of Registered Importers...


http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/


Check out the rules - check out what it takes - its not easy. 

We have had a lot of people say they were going to try and compete with us. So far - no one has done it legitimately.


Sean
MotoRex


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

MotoRex,

You guys rule!! I not one of those peeps that thinks you are screwing your buyers. Like I said, Ive done some research and you guys are worth it. Dont let anyone give you any crap. BTW If you could "donate" a Bay-Side blue R34 GTR to me, I would use it to advertise for you up here in New England


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

We have a lot of both - " you guys charge too much" - and "you guys are the *hit".

Get both emails everyday. Once I show the ones how difficult it is to import and legalize a car - most of them shut up about the high prices.

As far as donating a car... theres only 3 Bayside blue R34's in the US.... couldnt give you one of 3... 


Sean
MotoRex


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

MotoREx,
Only 3, I want one even more now. I guess my 1/10th Scale AWD nitro RC Bay-Side blue one will have to do.... for now BTW Did you guys get ahold of any of the NUR models?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

We have one white Nur edition coming in....


Sean
MotoRex


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

MotoRex,
Oh so sweet. Do the NUR editions out perfom the stockers?? and what about $$$. Also what do you forsee of your future importing Skylines with all of the talk of offical nissan importation? Will you continue to import older(up to R34)Skylines? What about the good JDM version of a GTR that we most likley wont get(as always)?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

How much does the R34 V Spec II cost in Japan (USD)?

Also, how many R34s are actually out there in the US? I saw one around town (see my link in sig), and was actually surprised: it was WA plates.

In your site, the curb weight is 3400 lbs for this beast. That's freakin' heavy, dude! The car in real life looks smaller than I imagined it to be, and it's hard to believe that this small fry (relativly) weighs so much.

I'm gonna be one of the ppl who's gonna say "YOU GUYS RULE!"

And this ends my first post.  (BTW, I'm no post whore!)


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

naddie,

I am by no means an expert, but I am gonna try to help you out till MotoRex replies to you.

1. I think its around 50 grand
2 i dunno 
3. can we say ten pounds of gadgets in a five pund bag


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

Thnx, pat!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *MotoRex,
> Oh so sweet. Do the NUR editions out perfom the stockers?? and what about $$$. Also what do you forsee of your future importing Skylines with all of the talk of offical nissan importation? Will you continue to import older(up to R34)Skylines? What about the good JDM version of a GTR that we most likley wont get(as always)? *


Nur edition have N1 blocks , turbos , etc... still amazingly rated at 276 hp.... but maybe they make a little more than that. As far as how much better than stock...tell you when we get it.

Already the Skyline is here - the G35 . But as far as a GT-R... the new car - if or when it comes - may be very different in Japan and the US. With the G35 4 door , G35 coupe , and the New Z coming.. I dont see Nissan having a market space for a GT-R.

We will still be importing R32 /R33's as long as there is still a demand.

Sean
MotoRex


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

Motorex,

How many GT-Rs are here in america?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

About 60 now... I dont actually have an exact number...but we do have about another 10 coming in this month...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

so about what would it cost for the biggest baddest and best skyline, after all the fees and charges and stuff... to the buyer, not to motorex?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Check our price list at : http://www.motorex.net/m_uspricing.html

What do you want to do with the car ? Does it have to be the newest model (R34) ?

Sean
MotoRex


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

How much for an r32 GT-R (blue or silver if I have a choice) with some r34 18" rims, with Upgraded turbos, fmic, exhaust, electronics, etc... good for about 350-400 hp???


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Prices for cars are dependent on years check the pricelist....as far as the other stuff goes....R34 wheels are a little hard to come by...new they are about $1000 each in Japan.. we have only every come by a few sets....think they were around $2500 or so...

350-400 hp is easy. Intake , exhaust , downpipe. Depends on which companies stuff you want to use.

Stock injectors , airflow meters , and fuel pump are good till about 400 at the wheels.


Sean
MotoRex
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

Actually there is one other way to import a Skyline into the United States. I live here in Japan for the US Military and the military will ship the car for me back to the states but i have to do the coversions, so i guess you have to join the military and be stationed in Japan for the chance. Motorex, if i was to import something into the states, do you have a list of the required component swapping that must be done to be legal in the states. I also have an tons of parts for skylines, so if someone is looking for parts, i can get parts new or used for a good price.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

You can actually import ANY car into the United States. You ship it over, it sits for awhile in a US Customs warehouse, and you get your car. But the only problems with this option are limitations. You are only allowed to drive the car 2000 miles per year, and there are a few other things as well....

This is why there area few Porsche 959s, I think 8 McLaren F1s, and various other foreign autos in the States.

Now if I had the cash, I'd pay MotoRex to get me a non-restricted car. =)

--Jade


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Jade Falcon said:


> *You can actually import ANY car into the United States. You ship it over, it sits for awhile in a US Customs warehouse, and you get your car. But the only problems with this option are limitations. You are only allowed to drive the car 2000 miles per year, and there are a few other things as well.... *


Jade Falcon ,

Do you work importing vehicles to the US ? How much do you know about importing and legalizing vehicles ?

Since its obvious to me at least that you know very little about it - let me set you straight.

Show or Display is an exemption that allows for "certain" vehicles to be imported to the US and driven up to 2500 (not 2000) miles per year. They must be able to pass Federal Emissions standards.

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ShowDisplay/

Heres the list of approved and disapproved vehicles - 

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ShowDisplay/SDlist0202.html

That is an individual exemption.

Sean
MotoRex


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah yeah I'm pretty sure that's what I was thinking about.

One thing odd about one of those links --- it says the Smart Car is not eligible for importation, and I've personally seen one of those zipping around here. But anywho....

Thanks!

JJJJade


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Jade Falcon said:


> *
> One thing odd about one of those links --- it says the Smart Car is not eligible for importation, and I've personally seen one of those zipping around here. But anywho...Thanks!
> 
> JJJJade *



Ever seen or heard about anyone using illegal drugs ? The drugs are illegal and you can not import them here - but plenty of people make a pretty good living doing it.

Doing stuff legally is the hard part. Just like importing the Skylines. Doing it legally cost us a lot of money and a lot of time.

Sean 
MotoRex


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Geezum you act like I'm attacking you or something.... =P

Like I said, If I had the cash to get a Skyline, I'd get non-restricted car from y'all.

Just pointing out another lesser-known option......

w00t!


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

Anyone know of how else to get one?? I'm not wanting to register it. I just want one for show. I can't see spending 30K for an R32 when they are auctioned in Japan for $6k us... If I could get one for $10k, I'd be all over it!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

MotoRex,

I have a 1991 Nissan Silvia K w/SR20DET, is it possible for you guys to convert this to US specs legally? I know it's tough, but if you guys could do this, I'd be willing to pay a fairly large amount of cash. I had talked to you guys on the phone previously about converting the German spec Civic Type R, but opted not to buy it. I have tried calling all the listed approved company's from the DOT web-site and they won't do Japanese cars. They all seem to work only with cars like Porsche's, Ferrarri's, Mercedes, etc. Any information is greatly appreciated. I am going to ship it regardless, but what happens to it after that depends on what I can get done. Most likely, I will end up buying a 240 fastback and swapping the front end and engine into it, creating a Sil-eighty. But, again, if you can convert, it would be greatly appreciated. Sorry so long.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

Sil-eighty said:


> * I have a 1991 Nissan Silvia K w/SR20DET, is it possible for you guys to convert this to US specs legally*



Its not possible to make that car legal. The problem is that the DOT does not accept the Japan Silvia as the same as a US 240.

It would cost a large amount of money to make the car legal...

Sean
MotoRex


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

The "Easiest" way to go about doing it, would be to buy a wrecked 240 with a salvage title when you get back, then switch the VIN's and register it as a restored title. Not the most legal way, but hey...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

The illegal way sounds good and all, but I would rather have it legal. I don't wanna be worrying everytime a cop pulls me over cause it looks like no one is driving. Plus, being military I am held to tougher standards and getting in trouble with the law isn't a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Hello All, and especially MotoRex,

I noticed on the "Cars legal to import..." list, that the Mitsubishi Lancers were no-where to be found. Does this mean that they are altogether not allowed in the US for any purposes, or only for show. And one other quich queston, supposing it is legal to import one, would MotoRex of Cali. be able to import one into the states, and if so, how much would that set me back, or am I barking up the wron tree.
Thanks for your time


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

motorex, 
i was wondering if you could get ahold of a nismo 400r, and if you could what would your pricing be on that?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Concerning a Silvia and worried about 100% legal - just rip out all the parts on the Silvia and ship them over. Find a cheap 240SX and do the swap. Its that easy.


----------

